

Silicon Valley’s New Pitching Competition Attracting International Competitors - axsar
http://agoratek.tumblr.com/

======
axsar
Season 1 Finale Wrap Up Show and Party tonight 6-10pm at Pure in Sunnyvale.

------
MainStartupIdol
The Awards ceremony tonight should be awesome!

